# [CC3] Free Symbols for Campaign Cartographer 3



## jaerdaph (Oct 15, 2009)

Just an FYI for anyone using Campaign Cartographer 3 mapping software from Profantasy: I have a bunch of symbol collections hosted on the Profantasy user forum that you might find useful in your mapping - ProFantasy Community Forum - jaerdaph's symbol collections

I hope someone finds these useful.


----------

